# Sports forum



## Chris (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## David (Sep 5, 2006)

I said yes, although... noodles having my babies was extremely tempting.


----------



## Jason (Sep 6, 2006)

I been meaning to ask for ages but never got around to it. Can i be the mod since i suggested it?


----------



## David (Sep 6, 2006)

we also... should have an emotions and relationships forum because of all the threads related to that lately.





we're such queers


I love it.


----------



## Jason (Sep 6, 2006)

redsox kicking ass chris you been watching at all?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 6, 2006)

On a side note, Tom Brady has Noodles' babies.


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 6, 2006)

I said yes even though I am not a Pats fan.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 6, 2006)

Noodles should have my babies


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 6, 2006)

We need a damn NBA forum!


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 6, 2006)

We need a damn NBA forum!

Edit: Bug! Bug! Everyone, bug! This post appears twice!


----------



## Donnie (Sep 6, 2006)

Sports? WTF? What the hell do sports have to do with 7 string guitars? I thought the Politics & Current Events forum was pushing it enough.  
You're all a bunch of dipshits and jocks, I's tell ya'.


----------



## Michael (Sep 6, 2006)

I voted yes, even though I'm not much of a sports fan. But, there are quite a few sports fans here.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 6, 2006)

Again, I'll say *NO*! I have to sift through enough crap as it is. 



David said:


> we also... should have an emotions and relationships forum because of all the threads related to that lately.


Fuck... might as well.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't like sport at all, but I know most of you do. At the end of the day Chris you run the place. Can you be bothered to code one?


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 6, 2006)

Hell yeah!  

Lookout Gayliens!


----------



## Dormant (Sep 6, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Sports? WTF? What the hell do sports have to do with 7 string guitars? I thought the Politics & Current Events forum was pushing it enough.
> You're all a bunch of dipshits and jocks, I's tell ya'.



+1. I'm a massive sports fan but I don't come here to talk about sport. I go to other forums for that and not to be rude to anyone in particular but I have more well informed discussions on the sports I like in those dedicated forums.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 6, 2006)

^ Ah, Dillon, what do you know? You're a wanker!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 6, 2006)

Im not much for sports either, I used to be huge into it when I was younger but lost interest in them, it is your forum though, Chris.


----------



## Leon (Sep 6, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> Lookout Gayliens!


yeah? and Grizzly Adams had a beard!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 6, 2006)

Donnie said:


> You're all a bunch of dipshits and jocks, I's tell ya'.



I resent that I'm not a jock! lol...however dipshit sounds pretty accurate. I haven't voted as its like being stuck between a rock and a gay place...

I am getting more and more into sport, especially American sports, well...American football anyway and I've always kinda' been into Ice Hockey which, although I know its Canadian, I support an American team lol. 

God I wish I understood your football 

Actually...a sports forum couldn't hurt. Go for it. I'm not programming it or sifting through the countless amounts of crap that might get posted


----------



## noodles (Sep 6, 2006)

I reproduce by dividing and separating.


----------



## rummy (Sep 6, 2006)

Let's see. The Cubs are now in the last place as of yesterday. The White Sox are falling apart in front of our eyes...


Azyiu said:


> We need a damn NBA forum!
> 
> Edit: Bug! Bug! Everyone, bug! This post appears twice!


+2

Although, you and I are probably the only fans of the NBA.


----------



## Scott (Sep 6, 2006)

Yay Hockey!


----------



## Jason (Sep 6, 2006)

Dormant said:


> +1. I'm a massive sports fan but I don't come here to talk about sport. I go to other forums for that and not to be rude to anyone in particular but I have more well informed discussions on the sports I like in those dedicated forums.



While true. I do enjoy the members here the most. So a chance to talk sports with you guys would be cool.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 6, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I do enjoy the members


----------



## Jason (Sep 6, 2006)

Donnie said:


>



I don't want to be on the team or anything,but i would like to be a athletic supporter.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 6, 2006)

noodles said:


> I reproduce by dividing and separating.


 
The word I believe you are looking for is meiosis


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes, we should have a sports forum.

Go Cowboys.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 6, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Yes, we should have a sports forum.
> 
> Go Cowboys.



Pfftt! Go where! 

Go Iggles!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 6, 2006)

I wanted to vote yes, but I voted no because I couldn't resist the part about Noodles and babies and having...


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 6, 2006)

rummy said:


> +2
> 
> Although, you and I are probably the only fans of the NBA.



It doesn't matter, the _two of us_ want a damn NBA forum!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike is gonna be all over this


----------



## Steve (Sep 7, 2006)

If we can have a Political Forum, we MUST have a Sports Forum.


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2006)

Especially since there will be plenty to discuss in the next few months.


----------



## Jason (Sep 7, 2006)

Steve said:


> If we can have a Political Forum, we MUST have a Sports Forum.



excactly it's gotta be a man law or something..


----------



## Dormant (Sep 7, 2006)

Leon said:


> yeah? and Grizzly Adams had a beard!



Grizzly Adams DID have a beard! [/Lee Trevino] ... deja vu? 



Bob who is obviously a wanker too said:


> ^ Ah, Dillon, what do you know? You're a wanker!



Well ever since I heard that old story about it sending you blind wasn't true I thought it was worth wearing the moniker with pride ... 



Jason said:


> While true. I do enjoy the members here the most. So a chance to talk sports with you guys would be cool.



I know what you mean. It's just some of the World Cup threads were quite ill informed and I ended up getting on my high horse a bit too often ... anyway I don't understand your sports so I probably won't contribute much anyway.


----------



## rummy (Sep 7, 2006)

Azyiu said:


> It doesn't matter, the _two of us_ want a damn NBA forum!


I'm super excited about the season opener. My bulls against your Heat. Talk about pressure, huh?


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 9, 2006)

rummy said:


> I'm super excited about the season opener. My bulls against your Heat. Talk about pressure, huh?


Hmm... Interesting... I don't think I ever mentioned about the Heat here.  Besides, I am a Lakers fan!  

With that said, D-Wade is the man, without him, the Mavs would've won the championship 4-1! Shaq is on an obvious decline, and it took many years for people to realize Walker and Payton are really a couple of good bench players.

As for your Bulls, I think they will be pretty damn good. How good? It depends on how far Wallace can go, really. He is still a damn good defensive player, but Skiles has to find a way for him to score some. If he can average something like 7-8 pts a game, it will open things up for your up tempo backcourt a hell lot. Watch out for the Pistons and the Cavs though.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 9, 2006)

Azyiu said:


> Hmm... Interesting... I don't think I ever mentioned about the Heat here.  Besides, I am a Lakers fan!
> 
> With that said, D-Wade is the man, without him, the Mavs would've won the championship 4-1! Shaq is on an obvious decline, and it took many years for people to realize Walker and Payton are really a couple of good bench players.
> 
> As for your Bulls, I think they will be pretty damn good. How good? It depends on how far Wallace can go, really. He is still a damn good defensive player, but Skiles has to find a way for him to score some. If he can average something like 7-8 pts a game, it will open things up for your up tempo backcourt a hell lot. Watch out for the Pistons and the Cavs though.



Don't forget the 76'ers... Umm, OK, forget the 76'ers!


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 9, 2006)

If Billy King can somehow unload Webber's ridiculous contract and get someone, ANYONE, who is not a cry baby, I think the Sixers are in decent shape.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 9, 2006)

Azyiu said:


> If Billy King can somehow unload Webber's ridiculous contract and get someone, ANYONE, who is not a cry baby, I think the Sixers are in decent shape.



^  It's a good start!


----------

